# Begrenzter Zugriff auf's Netzwerk !?



## psychopea (4. Oktober 2004)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das beheben kann?
An einer Firewall kann es nicht liegen und im Abgleich mit dem Tutorial hab ich auch nichts gefunden, was ich vergessen habe zu installieren.
Der XP-Pc kann nicht aufs Internet über den ME-Pc zugreifen.
Wenn ich die IP festlege und nicht dynamisch ermitteln lasse, kommt zwar diese Warnung nicht, aber Internet läuft trotzdem nicht!
Liegt es evtl. am T-DSL Protocol?

Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## TheNBP (5. Oktober 2004)

Welche Warnung?
Ist eine Routing Software auf dem Win ME PC installiert?


----------



## xCondoRx (5. Oktober 2004)

Wenn du die IP festlegst, ist sie dann auch im selben Netz wie die andere? Hast du die gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung aktiviert?


----------



## psychopea (6. Oktober 2004)

Mit Warnung mein ich den Hinweis auf den begrenzten Zugriff.
Routersoftware benutz ich nicht, da ich es damalsa auch ohne solche geschafft hab.
(Hab es vor einem Jahr mit Hilfe eines DataBecker Buchs installiert welches nun aber auf mysteriöse Weise verschwunden ist.)
Die IP legte ich auf dem ME-Pc für die Karte fest, die mit den LAN verbunden ist.
Wie gesagt, darauf zwar kein Hinweis auf den begrenzten Zugriff mehr, aber immernoch kein Internetzugriff trotz trotz Internetverbindungsfreigabe (die auf dem ME-Pc auch als aktiviert angezeigt wird)


----------



## TheNBP (6. Oktober 2004)

Diese Warnung über "begrenzten Zugriff" ist mir so noch nie begegnet........
Ist vielleicht doch die WinXP integrierte Firewall eingeschaltet?

Die Internetverbindungsfreigabe von Windows ist dann Deine Routingsoftware.

Sind die Einstellungen bezüglich IP, Gateway DNS richtig?
Im Zweifelsfall poste diese mal sowohl für den WinMe als auch den WinXP Rechner.


----------

